# Fast Limit at High Tide



## Capt. Josh (Jan 20, 2010)

With bad weather approaching, I was able to run a quick solo trip Friday evening. I put in about 8:45pm and had the boat back on the trailer at 10:05pm with five flatties to show for it. Tides were running high at +2.5ft and the water was off color in Galveston Bay. The flounder did not care and I was able to gig four nice fish and one that was just legal in 45 minutes. The large schools of shad are mostly gone and the bait to key in on seems to be finger mullet. Favorable tides and winds are in the forecast, some good gigging is in the future.

Capt. Josh Arscott
409-526-3610
www.nontypicaltexas.com


----------

